# Please Help with Smoke Hollow 4-1 Smoker\Grill!!!!



## bigsteve77 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi All, I have finally put my Smoke hollow 4-1 grill together. I have done some customization as recommended on this forums. I have sealed the firebox and charcoal grill area with JB Weld and cover the edges  of the firebox and Charcoal cover with BigGreenEgg High temperature gasket kit. Today I have tried my first smoked mealed today and failed miserably. I cant for the life of me get it above 190 degrees. I have put about 6 pounds of charcoal and about 5 pounds of hickory wood. I have called Smoke hollow help line and they suggested i put some charcoal in the charcoal grill area. I am not sure if that sounds right but PLEASE if anyone could help or suggest any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2013)

Not a Smoke Hollow owner but you're not getting good air to your fire and or convection from your intake to the exhaust.

You have fuel, you have fire...you're missing oxygen (not enough).   Take some pics of your setup and we could help you better. Keith


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 8, 2013)

image.jpg



__ bigsteve77
__ Jul 8, 2013


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 8, 2013)

image.jpg



__ bigsteve77
__ Jul 8, 2013


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 8, 2013)

image.jpg



__ bigsteve77
__ Jul 8, 2013


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 8, 2013)

image.jpg



__ bigsteve77
__ Jul 8, 2013


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 8, 2013)

@FWIsmoker- Keith I just added a few pics . Let me know your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2013)

Bigsteve....that exhaust needs to be all the way open.  Only control your heat with the intake on the firebox.    The ONLY time you mess with the exhaust is if it's really windy out and when you shut down your pit....if it's raining you need to be under cover anyway.    

You're limiting your O2 by choking off your convection.  Keith


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2013)

BTW nice looking rig!   Your food will taste better now also because you're letting the smoke just kiss your food vs engulfing it!


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 8, 2013)

@FWIsmoker-Keith thank you sooooo much!!! That seemed  to have done it!!! It's already jumped to 210 and seems to be climbing . I will let you know how it turns out !!!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome Steve, great to hear.  If you have a charcoal basket for your fire box that'll help big time also...allows more oxygen to get to the fire.


----------



## wisconsinbutt (Jul 9, 2013)

Steve.. I too, am an owner of the SH 4in1! My factory installed thermo runs about 15-20 degrees colder than my Mav reads.. Slide the grate from the top of the fire box onto the log cradle and stack your fuel on top of it. It allows for more airflow and gives more room for ash build up!


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 9, 2013)

@FWIsmoker Keith thanks again...I am going to build one over the weekend! The ribs I made last night came out a little rare but finished them in the grill and bang!!! Good stuff! Going to try a shoulder this weekend will let you know how that turns out


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 9, 2013)

@Wisconsinbutt going to try that this weekend before I go and make a charcoal basket. Thanks !!!


----------

